# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Sub-Forum for Excel Power Tools (Power Query, Power Pivot & Power BI)

## chullan88

Hi,

Why don't the gurus consider starting a new sub-forum for the Excel power tools ( Power Query,Power Pivot,Power BI)??
This is a relatively new area and predicted to be the future of Excel.


Any thoughts?

----------


## AliGW

I have moved this thread to the appropriate sub-forum.  :Wink: 

I would agree - I have recently started learning PowerQuery and Power BI myself with a view to using it in the workplace, and I have noticed a recent increase in queries of this nature across all of the forums I frequent. Hopefully the admins can set this up.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi chullan88,,
You might be intersted in taking a look at this Thread:
https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...ml#post4638852
Alan

----------


## chullan88

Thanks Doc.AElstein for the reference.

----------


## AliGW

There are suddenly lots more questions about Power Query and we have an expert in Sandy - can this be considered again? It would be a very useful sub-section.

----------


## sandy666

Correction:

I am not an expert just amateur  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AliGW

Never look a gift horse in the mouth, Sandy.  :Wink:

----------


## sandy666

thanks for new english idiom, new to me

----------


## AliGW

I'm bumping this thread once again and adding to its title for clarification. The use of Power Query, in particular, is suddenly taking off. A section for PQ, Power Pivot and Power BI would be a great addition, I feel.

----------


## rorya

I'll second that motion.

----------


## CK76

I'll support it as well. I've written few articles on it in another forum, but having separate PQ/PP forum would be great.

DAX is quite a bit different from traditional Excel formula and requires different mode of thinking.

----------

